# wiring.



## 98JettaGT8V (Sep 27, 2007)

*wiring diagrams*

i have a VW dealership wiring book for Golfs, GTIs, Jettas, Foxes and roccos from 88-92 
if anyone needs any wiring diagrams let me know and i will photo copy it and send it out


----------



## 98JettaGT8V (Sep 27, 2007)

bump


----------



## kildaradedanann (Apr 16, 2008)

hi i could use a copy of the section showing what the color codes are for the radio wiring harness, whoever had this 1990 golf last cut off the factory harness, so ive got to splice the factory wires to my cd player. thanks


----------



## 98JettaGT8V (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: (kildaradedanann)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kildaradedanann* »_hi i could use a copy of the section showing what the color codes are for the radio wiring harness, whoever had this 1990 golf last cut off the factory harness, so ive got to splice the factory wires to my cd player. thanks


if i were you ........... cause i had to do the samething







find the power wire and make a new harness off that .... but if you still would like the radio harness diagram IM me you address and i will send a copy out to you.


----------



## kildaradedanann (Apr 16, 2008)

sent IM thanks


----------



## kildaradedanann (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: (kildaradedanann)*

also, im not the best with electrical systems, if you could give me a quick how to on how to locate the correct power wire and make a new harness it would be appriciated. thanks!


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (kildaradedanann)*

If you need generic radio, fuse box, or ECU stuff, I have it here:
http://www.a2resource.com/elec....html
Radio wiring is standard for pretty much every 80-99 VW, fuse boxes are the same for CE1 cars (Rabbit, Golf, Jetta, Scirocco, Cabby), and CE2 (everything ebsides Cabby and Fox from 89-99).


----------



## tig522 (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi, I am new to your site. I have a 94 VW Golf. Can't get the cooling fan to run, do you have a diagram for the wiring for that so I can see if it is hooked up correctly?


----------



## Seax_Smith (Jun 1, 2007)

*Re: wiring diagrams (98JettaGT8V)*

schematics or current flow diagrams?
Am dyslexic as hell and cant use current flow diagrams... schematics would be very helpful to me.....
have a 92 mexican GTi (9/91) which doesn't match up to color codes and the harness look to be the originals....


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Schematics have the same color codes...


----------



## Seax_Smith (Jun 1, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (VDub2625)*

Thanks,
Color codes aren't the issue for me. Those I can figure out. 
Have realy bad dyslxia and cant read he bentley currunt flow diagrams, but can read a schematics. May not make sence, but that is how it works for me.
If you have them, would save me a lot of time and trouble... just through the lighting harness and about the start with all the digi stuff. HAve to have someone read the current flows for me and write out the path, then sit down and draw it out in photoshop - takes hours and hours to do this.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*FV-QR*

They do exist. Mitchell is a program that covers nearly every make and model with schematics rather then flow diagrams. 
You have IM.


----------

